# g_vfs_done



## killwin (Mar 18, 2010)

HELLO

Well, my disk was created with commands :

Initialize sector 0 slice table for one FreeBSD slice covering the entire disk.

```
fdisk -I ad1
```
and init MBR
Create slices restoring a Disk Label From a File

```
bsdlabel -R ad1s1 /home/paprika/slices
```

Where /home/paprika/slices is


```
# size offset fstype
a: 4000000 0 4.2BSD
b: 2000000 4000000 swap
d: 4000000 6000000 4.2BSD
e: 500000 10000000 4.2BSD
f: * 10500000 4.2BSD
```

bootstrap code will be read from the file /boot/boot and written to the disk.
bsdlabel -B $label

construct a new file system and enable soft updates on the new file system.


```
newfs -U /dev/ad1s1a
newfs -U /dev/ad1s1d
newfs -U /dev/ad1s1e
newfs -U /dev/ad1s1f
```

The disk is verry big : 500 G

My problem is when i compil xfce4, i have this error :


```
g_vfs_done():ad6s1f[READ(offset=3081528367865, lenght=14336)]error = 5
vnode_pager_getpages: I/O read error
```

whay this vnodes problem ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

ad*6*s1f?


----------



## killwin (Mar 18, 2010)

*sorry*

Sorry, it's the same disk. I writed in this forum with the wrong disk, it's not ad1 but ad6 all time.


----------

